# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Tuollongggg penyakit apa ini?

## Yesman

Tolong rekan-rekan bantu identifikasi penyakit berikut ini.





Benjolannya kalau disentuh agak keras dan tidak ada luka luar. Setelah sekian lama piara ikan koi penyakit ini baru pertama kali terjadi sehingga saya agak bingung obat maupun cara pengobatan yang mujarab.

Ikan ini merupakan pemberian dari paman saya beserta 14 ekor ikan lainnya.
Sewaktu sampai di tempat saya dua minggu yg lalu luka tersebut tidak ada. Panjang ikan kira-kira 60 cm.

Mohon bantuannya ya. Terima kasih.

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

> Ok ini update lagi kondisi ikan saya.
> 
> Sekarang ini kelihatannya ikan saya udah mulai sembuh dari penyakitnya.
> 
> Cuman ikan sekolam lagi diserang ama parasit Trichodina (pasti parasit jenis ini karena saya punya mikroskop untuk melihatnya...he...he). Ada rekomendasi obat bagus? Sementara kolam saya kasih garam 0,3% dan acriflavin. Ikan terlihat lebih tenang sekarang dan frekwensi "flicking" jauh berkurang.


Oom numpang nanya, mikroskop itu beli dimana yah  ::   ::  dan berapaan sih  ::   ::

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

